

Japanese Nuclear Cover-ups: Fukushima featured prominently in probe - georgecmu
http://cnic.jp/english/newsletter/nit92/nit92articles/nit92coverup.html

======
nickbp
_Citizens' Nuclear Information Center is an anti-nuclear public interest
organization dedicated to securing a safe, nuclear-free world. The Center was
formed to provide reliable information and public education on all aspects of
nuclear power to ultimately realize this goal._

Oh. Okay.

------
pbhjpbhj
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2335677>

